# refreshed?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I saw your question on the CBT forum, are you talking about the IBS audio program 100?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

My question is of a general nature.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

refreshed we can vouch for Mike's tapes big time. Hundreds have done them on the BB here.There are not a lot of differebnt programs out there liike this, there is one from a Dr Weinstock, but I don't believe its as in depth as Mike's is, but all of its helpful none the less. As for the effectiveness of Mike's as a rule its about the same success rate as research on IBS 80 to 85 percent successs rates. His have taken years in developing and its been a tried and tested product. I believe it was also the first of its kind.I built his site personallly so its secure and the information I upload to it, is from extremely reliable sources.As far as safe is concerned, hypnotherapy is very safe with little to almost no side effects. In reality many report side effects like headache reduction, anxiety reduction, back ache reduction. Etc.IF you have more specific questions I would be happy to answer them the best of my ablities or would have Mike answer them for you.Just fyi also on others experiences with Mike's tapes. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000017 If its any program, it should be gut directed or gut specific hypnotherapy for IBS, that is very very Important.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I forgot to add that Mike also trains Hypnotherapists in the UK on treating IBS.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Thank you for the information.Are you or is Mike a medical professional?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

Interesting. That was my next question.I posted on Dr. Bolen's thread because I would like an answer from her. I've never been one to engage in what the general public does merely on heresay, largely due to knowing that treatment such as this needs to be tailored to the individual in order to not miss related diagnoses.But thank you for the information.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mike is a medical professional, a member of the primary care society for gastroenterologists in the UK, a member of the british Hypnotherapy society, a member of the functional brain gut research group, a member of the UK cardiac association and has other titles as well as being one of the top Hypnotherapist for IBS in the world, the other two are Dr Whorwell who started it and Dr Palsson from the UNC. He has over thirteen years experience. He also trains UK IBS hypnotherpists.I was recently hired after volunteering for the last year or so to run an IBS support group for a hospital and I still run another one volunteerily for another hospital, and am an IBS sufferer of thirty years and have in depth knowledge on IBS and Hypnosis. Do I have a title no. I am however in touch on a regular basis with some of the world leading experts on IBS. The doctor do however trust me to run the groups and supply accurate IBS information. I meet with them once in a while to go over IBS and also attend their meetings on it or lectures about it.After I was helped here personally I decided to keep helping people with IBS, mainly through a lot of volunteeer work, but I am asked a lot to supply IBS information to many different resources and some doctors. Locally I am involved in IBS research for a hospital using Mike's tapes and recently ask to work with another local gastroenterolgist to suppy information to local mds on the current state of IBS and IBS research.For more information on HT and IBS I would read this thread. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=029240#000003


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Before anyone does this the first thing asked is if you have been diagnosed. It also is tailored to the treatment of IBS. The other thing is its safe and thats important to understand, it can't hurt you. It has also helped peoples related troubles also. But I am not sure what your talking about in missing related diagnoses as the doctor should be diagnosing you. I concur testimonials are useless on a website, but these are people here you can ask about and talk to so they are quite different. I think because you are so concerned and because you believe it needs to be tailored that it would be a good idea for you to see one in person as opposed to the tapes perhaps, especially if you believe you have a concurrent problem that the HT should be tailored too.However there is no regression work in the tapes or anything like that and its important to understand hypnosis for IBS which is a certain method. The hospital I work for has incorporated the tapes into their management program for anyone interested and they can check them out from office there.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Refreshed, what state do you live in, because the UNC also sends tapes out for free as part of a study they are doing. I am however, not sure if they have already excepted the 40 people. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosishomestudy.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Refreshed I also noticed that you have three posts to the bb here, perhaps if you tell us what your symptoms are and what concurrent medical problems you have that would be helpful to answers questions for you specifically.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One more thing on the DR Bolen front you can order her book and the tapes in a package deal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

I am curious as to why you are keeping track of my posts? No doubt there are others who read more than they post? If something is of special interest to me, I ask questions for which I seek answers but not necessarily more questions. I appreciate your enthusiasm and again, I thank you for the information. Peacefulhart, thank you for your question. I trust you found the answers as interesting as I did.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Refreshed...... I've always found this board extremely interesting... particularly this forum. At least your question was addressed.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I looked at your profile to see if you lived in a state that the UNC study applied too. Not to track your post.As for asking about your symptoms that was to see if I could be of any help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

Your enthusiasm and willingness to help are admirable. Know that I am in charge of my own health and I choose the treatment options that are best suited to me, based on my own research and experience. My objective here is merely to gather more information, discuss options with my own enlightened physicians and go from there. From experience I can say that taking responsibility for one's own health issues is paramount. And since each individual is different, I would like to see more emphasis here on a wider variety of treatments.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Refreshed, I hesitate to talk treatments with you or post infformation etc, as I don't even know if your were diagnosed? Or for that matter what symptoms your having.As for discussions."I would like to see more emphasis here on a wider variety of treatments."Every viable treatment option discussion is basically posted to this forum in the many pages of this forum, along with a ton of other information. Hypnotherapy is the most researched and the most convincing from the research, especially on global symptoms of IBS,now it may not be an option for you, in which case maybe CBT is a viable option or they can even be combined for more success. However, there are over a hundred people doing HT on this forum or reading the forum, so there is a strong support and education emphasis going on here and well as a lot of discussion because people are interested in learning about it and about IBS. This forum started in a major part because it was asked of Jeff to start one for CBT and hypnotherapy and to discuss IBS related anxiety and measures to counteract it. If you have particular questions on a specific therapy ask away, although it would be good to know some details on you, because as you so rightly brought up we are all different and have different symptoms that maybe benefited from one therapy or combined approaches. Also so you know there really is not a lot of eveidence for a wide variety of treatments, there is some evidence for some other treatments which have shown to be benefical, just relaxtion itself is very benefical, but its not like there are a giantt amount of things to choose from really, HT, CBT and Personal Dynamic therapy are up there and yoga, meditation, breathing, and the relaxtion forms of treatment are close behind.Also a lot of the phycological treatments share many common aspects to them, so even learning about one can teach you things about another.


----------

